

What's a good task/project management web service? - rduchnik

I'm trying to find a good web based project management web service, not sure which one to go with, there seem to be lots, thought I would see if anyone has had good experiences with any.<p>Need something simple, not like Rally.
======
dutchrapley
It depends on what your needs are.

I use Jira with the Greenhopper plugin, but that's probably heavy for what
you're looking for. There's a ton that goes on behind the scenes with it and
you can spend countless hours tinkering with it. The key selling point is that
you can create custom workflows for specific client and project needs.

If you want something light, take a look at SmartQ
(<http://www.getsmartq.com/>) or Trello (<https://trello.com/>).

------
cpt1138
Asana is one I quite like <https://app.asana.com/>

